# Walbottle Dene Culvert



## BigLoada (Apr 11, 2008)

Explored this place a few weeks back but haven't had a chance to put the pictures on here until now. 
Don't know a lot about the history, but this stream is the Newburn, which is a tributary of the Tyne. The culvert is about a quarter of a mile long and there is an engraved stone halfway along with the date June 1922.


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice photos

Brickwork in first shot looks newer than that in the others. Suspect it might be older than 1922 on that basis, but has been extended/rebuilt.

That slimy stuff doesn't look very nice.

You're a brave man. I stick to above ground.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice pictures there BigLoada. I think we will have to get our fingers out and show the forum what we get up to!


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 11, 2008)

That slimy stuff wasnt actually slimy at all. Its just mineral deposits. 

@ Sausage: if you are up for drains and culverts let me know. I have a few things planned. You're very welcome to come along. Or anything else for that matter.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 11, 2008)

borntobemild said:


> Nice photos
> 
> Brickwork in first shot looks newer than that in the others. Suspect it might be older than 1922 on that basis, but has been extended/rebuilt.
> 
> ...




Yes the first shot is the newer part. The later stuff is from the 1920s. Unfortunately I dont have a lot of info but my friend who explored this with me should have more so hopefully he will post something here.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent. Nice to see some North East drains, I'll bet there's absoluetly masses to be turned up in your neck of the woods! Looks forward to seeing more from yas. 

JD


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 11, 2008)

great pictures, Bigloada!  nice shot using light coming in thru that side-tunnel.


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 11, 2008)

cool pics i like the water coming in on shot 2


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2008)

Very interesting pics there. Looks like a cool explore. Nice one!


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 12, 2008)

Jondoe_264 said:


> Excellent. Nice to see some North East drains, I'll bet there's absoluetly masses to be turned up in your neck of the woods! Looks forward to seeing more from yas.
> 
> JD




Thanks for the nice comments folks. Jondoe, there doesn't really seem to be any drain explorers up in the Northumberland/Tyneside area that I know of. Its something I really want to get into as I love the underground but am very inexperienced at the moment and finding drains is a bit daunting but I am persevering! 

My friend and I have a few other culverts lined up and I also hope to do some real drains soon. I'm just a bit worried about lifting manhole covers as I already got into trouble recently whilst exploring and received a caution so I don't know how things stand if I get caught again.


----------



## boxerheaven (Apr 12, 2008)

cool photos is it just me or in pic 5 right hand side at the back it looks like someone crouched down looking this way


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 13, 2008)

boxerheaven said:


> cool photos is it just me or in pic 5 right hand side at the back it looks like someone crouched down looking this way



No that is just rubbish, possibly the remains of the old grasscutter we found. But yes it does like like something crouching. Would never have noticed if you hadn't said.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 13, 2008)

I really like this, really like seeing different drains and the different brickwork etc. Love all the curves. 

Looking forward to seeing more drains etc from up that way.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 13, 2008)

As far as I know the culvert ran beneath a brickworks (Newburn?) or possibly an iron works. There is no trace now of these buildings as they have been replaced by apartments and flats. As the original works above ground expanded I believe the tunnel was lengthened.
I think (!) that "gremlin" in pic 5 is, as BigLoada says, just rubbish. We found that near the end of the culvert the turns in the tunnel effectively slowed the water down allowing it to deposit all kinds of stuff. It made for difficult walking due to silty buid-ups and deep water. I remember BigLoada put his a**e in the water at one point when he was preparing for a shot! 
We have several lined up at the mo but are lacking experience. We also need access to gas detection equipment. As I write this I am waiting for water levels to drop and local chavs to go back to school so we can explore in safety.


----------



## yaz36 (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome explore bigloada! and cracking photos!


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 14, 2008)

yaz36 said:


> awesome explore bigloada! and cracking photos!



Thank you Yaz, though I dont know about awesome! Good to get some encouragement though, it all helps Anyway credit for finding this goes to my mate Sausage. He put the work in finding it. Just hope to do more stuff soon but the water levels are really high at the moment as the rain never seems to stop right now.

Still it means I have time to try and figure out the elusive entrance to the Pandon Burn under newcastle. Now that would be awesome!


----------



## King Al (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice one BL, How deep was it?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice set of snaps -liking the second one in particular! 
Thanks for sharing.

Lb


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 15, 2008)

King Al said:


> Nice one BL, How deep was it?



I am dreadful at estimating distances, but it was maybe 30 feet or so from the culvert to the surface. I dont know, maybe Sausage will have a better idea. It wasnt deep but there are houses and factories on top of it.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 16, 2008)

I would guess that at the entrance where the water flowed in it was about 30 feet, however, as you get near the exit the culvert is more or less near the surface and merely covered by a road. At the entrance (the newest part to be built) it seems as if all sorts was used to cover the culvert, just to give the ground a level feel to build upon. I worked the culvert length at about 600 yards or so.
BigLoada - remember the substation and builders yard at the entrance? Well it's up for sale now with planning permission granted for more housing. Sealed bids I think.


----------



## Elvis killer (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice one mate, how long was it?


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello Elvis Killer, it was about 600 yards according to Sausage. Felt longer though wading through silt and gravel!


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice report & pics-these sort of places are always hard to light so you've done well! Looking forward to some more stuff from you guys.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 17, 2008)

My fave pic I took that day:




At first the lighting of the place was, as mentioned, really difficult. As the day went on my photos showed a significant improvement!


----------



## Shepy (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice explore, the second from last pic is just freaky looking, excellent.

Sausage, like your favourite of the day to, good shot.

~Shepy


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 17, 2008)

sqwasher said:


> Nice report & pics-these sort of places are always hard to light so you've done well! Looking forward to some more stuff from you guys.



Used a Stenlight S7 head lamp combined with a Fenix T1. The Stenlight is awesome. Really recommended for underground.


----------

